# Somebody is doing something wrong



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

Talked with a guy last night that just got back from Southwest Minnesota. Two of them shot 32 ducks and filled up on pheasants for three days. What? If duck hunting is that good in Minnesota, why do all the Minnesota guys go to North Dakota?

While I'm at it. You Minnesota guys would be well advised to cover your license plates and tell the farmers you're from Illinois or something like that.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :withstupid:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

I'LL PLAY MY BULL$HIT CARD ON THAT ONE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Talked to a cabin owner down the beach from us that said he caught a limit of perch on devils lake last week. What? if the fishing is that good, why does he have to own a $500,000 lake place in west central MN?

Troll.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

If true,thats a over limit!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Snow.... exactly..... :thumb:

But for the Troll..... Sometimes people like to take vacations. Some people go south, some go to NY, some go over seas.... myself I like to hunt and fish. So I go where that takes me. If it is to a different state why not. It is a vacation and time away. :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

All that proves in ND hunter know how to hunt and MN don't........... oke:


----------



## huntingizfun (Dec 28, 2015)

All this proves is some people need a little work on their math skills. Daily limit in MN is 6 ducks. Possession limit is 3x the daily limit... 6 x 3 = 18. There were 2 hunters... 18 x 2 = 36. 32 is LESS than 36. Sooooooooo no, they were not over their limit. Maybe people from ND need to start covering up their plates so they aren't associated with folks that can't do simple grade school math.


----------



## jimwil (Dec 17, 2015)

huntingizfun said:


> All this proves is some people need a little work on their math skills. Daily limit in MN is 6 ducks. Possession limit is 3x the daily limit... 6 x 3 = 18. There were 2 hunters... 18 x 2 = 36. 32 is LESS than 36. Sooooooooo no, they were not over their limit. Maybe people from ND need to start covering up their plates so they aren't associated with folks that can't do simple grade school math.


Well this is some kind of precise explanation by giving us clear computation and how it comes up with the exact number of hw much ducks were killed. What a smart idea.

_______________
shuriken stars


----------

